# dept or labor



## buckeyes8106 (Nov 28, 2007)

Is there anyone who knows anything about billing knee surgeries to Dept of Labor?  If so I could use some help.  I don't believe we are getting paid the maximum reimbursement.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

